# Powermatic 54A 6" Jointer



## cosmicturner (Feb 7, 2009)

Looks like a very nice jointer I see them at my local woodcraft if I was going to get a 6" that would be a top choice. Years ago I had a 6" jet and hated the warped castings sold it bought and got a 6" Delta bench top model and have nothing but good to say about that little guy but I now have a room for a 8" but the cost of a Powermatic and the fact woodturning is my main gig, thinking a 8" or 10" Grizley w/spiral
Thanks for the review 
Jeffrey P


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Have you ever had to adjust it? Mine is the pits.


----------



## coloradoclimber (Apr 7, 2007)

I have this jointer and I've never had a problem with adjusting the depth of cut. When I first bought this jointer I was used to using a hand wheel to adjust the depth of cut so I was not sure what I thought of this handle adjuster . Now I really like it. I can make large adjustments quickly, full travel, by pushing the lever up and down and then tune the final position by twisting the handle. With a hand wheel you are cranking all day to make a large adjustment (but to be fair I almost never ever adjust the depth off of 1/32). I've never had a problem with my adjuster handle and it works smooth and easy.


----------

